

The Geek’s Guide to Finding the Best Startups - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/04/14/the-geeks-guide-to-finding-the-best-startups/

======
gerner
tl;dr build your personal brand via social media, blogging, Q&A sites, and
open-source. Communicate what problems and technologies you're interested. Get
other people (recruiters, blog readers, followers) to look for new
opportunities you'll be interested in and they'll reach out to you.

